# 97 Nissan pickup ghost problem



## cacostar (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a 97 Pickup 2x4. Here is my problem. When the truck is going to idle at 1000 rpm I have no problems at all runs smooth and gets great mileage. Can run like this for 2-3 days. If the truck idles at 750 rpm it will idle a little ruff and between 40-50 mph I can feel the engine shuttering and you can feel it just not running right. Can even feel it in the steering wheel. Also the truck will drop in gas mileage. It can do this for a couple of days. 

What I have done:

Install new fuel injecttors

mass air flow sensor

IAT

cleaned and test the EGR system

new cap and rotor ngk plugs and wires

Hope you all can help


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

have you checked to see if there are any codes? and vacuum leaks?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^ +1, and when mine was doing that it was a bad O2 sensor.

-R


----------



## cacostar (Dec 5, 2005)

It had codes a while ago for 02 changed both o2 and new converter. All vacuum lines are good. I even tried a New distributor I bought a Ebay it was junk car actually ran worst so put old one back in and return distributor. It has no codes. I actually run with scanguage II on it. 

Thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did you put in both O2 sensors and a cat conv.?


----------



## cacostar (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes I installed new o2 sensor and a new cat.


----------

